# 2 PCs und ein Drucker im Netzwerk? Bitte Helfen



## Haschbock (8. November 2006)

Hi zusammen,

wir haben hier zu Hause im Moment folgende Situation: Ein PC inkl. Drucker im Erdgeschoss, wo auch der Router steht. Mein PC steht im 2. Stock, und ist mit Kabel mit dem Router verbunden. 
Ich habe bisher die beiden PC´s nicht in einem Netzwerk verbunden! Kann ich beide in einem Netzwerk einfach über den Router verbinden?! Und kann ich den Drucker vllt am Router installieren, damit ich nicht immer erst meine Dateien nach unten schicken muss, sondern sie direkt von hier oben aus ausdrucken kann?!

Ich weis, sind wahrscheinlich doofe Fragen, aber hab leider kaum einen Plan von PC´s.

Grüsse


----------



## chmee (8. November 2006)

Ja, Du kannst beide Rechner per Netzwerk zusammenschließen. Suche bitte bei  nach "windows xp netzwerk". Danach kannst Du den Drucker auf Deinem Rechner im 2.OG installieren, dafür suchst Du nach Druckern im Netzwerk. Nachteile bleiben immer noch: Der Rechner, an dem der Drucker angeschlossen ist, muß logischerweise an sein / Du musst Dir das Augedruckte von Unten holen / Niemand bringt es Dir hoch 

Alternativ gibt es Drucker mit LAN-Anschluß und auch Printserver, womit Du Deinem USB-Drucker einen LAN-Anschluß verpasst.
 usb printserver

mfg chmee


----------

